# Inspirational Iwagumi aquascapes



## George Farmer

To hand-in-hand with the pinned "Inspirational wood-dominated aquascapes" thread, please post your inspirational Iwagumi aquascapes.

Here's a couple to start us off - 

Amano's original Iwagumi - now 30 years-old. 

www.aquajournal.net






And a more modern version.

www.tfhmagazine.com




Love them or hate them; Iwagumis are here to stay, I think...


----------



## Tom




----------



## ghostsword

Still the best iwagumi I have ever seen.


final2011 by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Dan Walter

This is my favourite, taken from the AGA 2009 http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=1&id=86


----------



## Lewisr

That one is incredible Dan


----------



## sdlra




----------



## flygja

I generally prefer mountainscapes, with these being my favourites.

Source: AGA
More at Bubbles Aquarium





Source: AGA





I really like this one from Oliver Knott too.
Source: Oliver Knott's Pbase page


----------



## durtydurty

Some of these are so inspirational, I must try one of these one day. 

It looks very simple but I bet its very very hard to get right


----------



## plantbrain

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Still the best iwagumi I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> final2011 by George Farmer, on Flickr



I like George's as well.


----------



## GreenNeedle

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Still the best iwagumi I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> final2011





			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> I like George's as well.



And me too   Different from the norm and very refreshing to look at


----------



## Garuf

Is still my favourite tank, I think possibly ever, probably because it's the tank I came aware of first and inspired me so much when I first entered the hobby.


----------



## cozmoz

My fav Iwagumi





Source: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... reece.html


----------



## Callum




----------



## Alastair

Callum said:
			
		

>



That is amazing wow!!


----------



## ghostsword

is this a fish tank? No way..


----------



## Alastair

No it's one of the under ground caverns, you can make out what looks like a ranger in the right of the pic. I just think it looks awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum

Yeah, it's a pretty awesome picture! Its in the lava beds national monument in california btw


----------



## pariahrob

Great thread. I've been looking at a lot of Iwagumi pictures recently as my tank is going to be inspired by the style.

That cave threw me for a minute too. Until I spotted the man and the ladder!

RR


----------



## Aurora

Beautiful! This style inspired me to start this hobby


----------



## richard brown

This one by james findley got me inspired to start a planted tank:




Can sit and watch his video's all day on youtube.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi All, This is a stunner By Seroc-- Andy






 

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/182l-optiwhite-tank-sherpas-way-home.38642/


----------



## Daveslaney

That is superb. Looks like a real mountain range.


----------



## Sianita

Wow these are utterly amazing and inspiring!


----------



## Tim Harrison

Thought I'd try and revive this thread. One of my favourite Iwgumi scapes. Not sure who the scaper is but I came across it on Tobias' Aquasabi.


----------



## Chris Laracy

Figure I can contribute a little:


----------



## thatblokeoverthere

These are amazing. I think I may try this for my next scape.

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## scapegod96

looking beautiful so much inspiration


----------



## BdubB

Chris Laracy said:


> Figure I can contribute a little:
> 
> View attachment 126188 View attachment 126189 View attachment 126190


What stone is this? Looks so nice!


----------



## arcturus

BdubB said:


> What stone is this? Looks so nice!


Looks like dark Seiryu Ryuoh stone. Nice, but will increase GH/KH.



 



Can also be Sansui stone, but Sansui is volcanic rock and often has a more porous surface. Much better for the water chemistry.


----------

